# 1.4 TSI Engine light and EPC light



## Alexaa4417 (Nov 5, 2019)

I am the owner of a 2015 Jetta TSI with <50,000 miles on it. I have previously had no issue with the car. On Thursday, when I started the car, the EPC light came on, but there were no additional symptoms. I called and made an appintment at the dealership as quickly as I could. The following morning, when I started my car, the car was slightly shaking and the RPM gauge was flipping back and forth between 900-1,100. I restarted the car a few times and on the third try, it ran completely normal and I was able to drive it without a problem or any additional symptoms. This happened again the next time I started up the car, when I was trying to take it to the dealer. 
The dealership told me I had a failed throttle body and would need a new one. They stressed it was the actual body, not the sensor. But, i have had multiple people with extensive background in cars tell me that this diagnosis does not seem consistent with the symptoms I was having and would be very rare in a car with my mileage. Any ideas for what to do/what could actually be wrong?


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

My epc was caused buy a fuel pressure sensor. It was covered under warranty. But I do know the sensor was like 100 dollars. As far as a whole throttle body, maybe bring it somewhere else and get a second opinion. Is your car still under warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexaa4417 (Nov 5, 2019)

Unfortunately it is not covered under warranty, so it would be pretty expensive if the whole throttle body needed to be replaced. I also asked if it was the throttle body sensor or the actual throttle body and he said it was the part, which made me more skeptical.


----------

